
More Startup Metrics - dshankar
http://a16z.com/2015/09/23/16-more-metrics/?
======
applecore
Previously:
[https://a16z.com/2015/08/21/16-metrics/](https://a16z.com/2015/08/21/16-metrics/)

~~~
npalli
No, this is another set of 16

